# help to Id this old tricycle



## peder (Jun 3, 2019)

please help too identify this old tricycle. 
there was a label on front but not now.   tires are solid and the seat is all metal.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm thinking '60s MTD but I could be way off here. @ridingtoy what you say? V/r Shawn


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 3, 2019)

Purely guessing on this one, but I'm thinking Hedstrom. The reasons for the Hedstrom guess are the square seat post, front fender design , rear step plate designs, and even the shape of the decal remains. Here's another Hedstrom with very similar design features for comparison - https://www.amazon.com/Hedstrom-Tricycle-Troxel-Vintage-Metallic/dp/B07M779K1C

Dave


----------

